# Lazos de control



## josejose (May 25, 2015)

hola amigos les comento que tengo problemas con los lasos de control, no si me pudieran recomendar alguna bibliografia especifica o algun sitio que trate el problema
gracias de ante mano
jose


----------



## elgriego (May 25, 2015)

Hola A que referis con lazos de control ,podrias ser mas especifico,alguna imagen quizas ?Un apunte un link?


Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 12, 2015)

Aquí tienes algo sobre lazos de control josejose:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistema_de_control

http://www.herrera.unt.edu.ar/controldeprocesos/Tema_6/TP6A.pdf

http://es.slideshare.net/JELEstrada/lazo-de-control

http://www.academia.edu/7885227/Sistemas_de_control_-_lazo_abierto_-lazo_cerrado

http://www.isa.cie.uva.es/~maria/lazos.pdf

http://www.rocatek.com/forum_lazos_control.php


----------



## josejose (Jun 13, 2015)

Te agradesco tu ayuda, muy buenos videos

Saludos
JOse


----------



## Scooter (Jun 13, 2015)

Hay toda una teoría de control y múltiples aproximaciones al problema en función de lo que quieras controlar


----------

